# Wyoming Draw results for deer and antelope



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Well they are out if anyone is interested.
I didn't get deer but got an 095 antelope tag.


----------



## Boulder hunter (Sep 13, 2007)

Drew an Antelpoe tag for unit 91....Moose tag for Utah and Antelope tag for Wyoming, time to get-r-done...


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

-8/- looks like the group got 4 buck antelope n 4 buck deer so its gonna be a very busy fall


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

struck out this year


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

NOTHING!! :x 

Oh well Im still holding out for IDAHO!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I pulled a deer and an antelope tag. Looks like a fun Fall to come.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

99 antelope, but just flat heads this year, the young ones will be having a great time. I have max points for deer, just waiting to spend them.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Me and my son's Region K Buck Deer with no bonus points. My son Buck Antelope by Kemmer he had 2 bonus points.


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Struck out for 95 Antelope.  Maybe next year.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, what was the cost for an antelope this year? I did it back in 2001, and it was $195 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Boulder hunter (Sep 13, 2007)

Non-res. Antelope $286.00 plus app. fees

Non-res. "Special" Antelope $ 526.00 plus app. fees.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hers mine,,,,,,,,

License Type: Results Area/Type 
Non-Resident Deer w/ Preference Point Option Unsuccessful All Choices/1 Point N/A 
Non-Resident Antelope w/ Preference Point Option Unsuccessful All Choices/1 Point N

May-be next year.................Oh, and, Packout you LUCKY dog!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Goofy- I drew a 98 lope tag with max points. I don't know how lucky that is, but it sure beats spending $40 a year on lope points. My 10 and 8 year old boys need to experience a good hunt this year. And an F deer tag as a second choice, well we might make that pay some dividends. Also, lots of bulls around on your home unit this year. Looks like it might be a decent elk year. I'd wager you'll get some good hunts in this year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh my heck Pack,,,,,,,I've had a 98 lope tag before.

Don't know how well you know that unit ,,But, I'd be glad to pass along
what I learned when I hunted it if you like. PM me if your interested.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

We drew Region H deer tags. We had the same tags in 07 and had a good time. Time to get the ponies in shape huh?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I did not draw a Resident Wyoming buck pronghorn tag this year, the second year in a row I have not drawn a type 1 pronghorn tag.


There are no antelope preference points for Wyoming residents.

That sucks, just makes no sense.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I drew two doe antelope tags for 95 but 2nd year in a row I didn't draw for a buck.


----------

